# Key listener ohne Fokus aktiv behalten ?



## KYL3R (27. Mrz 2010)

Hey, ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, welches das Licht in meinem Zimmer an- bzw. ausschaltet. Die Krönung wär natürlich, wenn das ganze per Bluetooth übers handy funktioniert. J2ME und bluetooth ist ziemlich schwer wie ich finde, aber glücklicherweise gibts ein Programm für mein Handy, welches als fernsteuerung für musik und ähnliches funktioniert. Ich wollte das erstmal benutzen, um zu testen ob das alles so klappt wie ich es mir dachte.
Fakt ist, das handy sendet n bluetooth signal, die "server"datei auf dem pc läuft als system tray und simuliert bei bluetooth signal eingang einen virtuellen tastendruck. Für die Steuerung ist momentan Pfeiltaste Hoch bzw. runter aktiv. Mein Java programm reagiert zur zeit auf diese tasten, jedoch nur, wenn das Fenster den Fokus hat (angeklickt ist)

Ich habe gelesen, dass java zwar als system tray laufen kann (dann wäre ich unnötige Fenster los), aber dann nicht auf Tastendruck reagieren kann. Stimmt das ? gibt es da keine Möglichkeit ? 

Ziel: Ich möchte 1. gern wissen wie ich die beiden fenster (einmal console und einmal dieses super fiech  ) als tray minimiere.
Und 2. welche Möglichkeiten ich hätte, auf aktionen zu agieren, ohne dem Fenster den Fokus zuteilen zu müssen.

mfg KYL3R


----------



## André Uhres (27. Mrz 2010)

System Tray wird hier beschrieben: New System Tray Functionality in Java SE 6
Global Hotkeys geht mit der JIntellitype Java API (nur für Windows, Linux Version siehe das JxGrabKey Projekt bei Sourceforge).


----------



## KYL3R (28. Mrz 2010)

Danke, ich nutze Windows, deshalb werde ich mir die API mal genauer ansehen. Ich denke das Tray ist danach an der Reihe, sieht auf den ersten Blick ausführlich genug erklärt aus.


----------



## KYL3R (28. Mrz 2010)

Ich hoffe sie können mir noch einmal helfen. Ich habe wie in der readme von Jintellitype beschrieben maven und co installiert, path, m2_home und java_home gesetzt, alles fein. Aber wenn ich die JIntellitypeTester.java kompilieren will, bekomme ich dennoch error. 5 stück an der Zahl, alles "cannot find symbol"  Was habe ich vergessen ?


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2010)

Der Compiler braucht nur die JIntellitype  jar Datei im Classpath. Zum Ausführen kannst du die JIntellitype  dll in dein Projektverzeichnis oder nach C:\WINDOWS\system32 kopieren.


----------



## KYL3R (28. Mrz 2010)

Seltsam. ich hatte das gestern bei Umgebungsvariablen eingefügt, heute nochmal die url aus dem browserfenster kopiert und das alte überschrieben, jetzt geht es. Vorher hatte ich gar nicht mehr getestet, ob es geht oder nicht, kann es sein, dass der Neustart etwas damit zu tun hat ? 
Ich habe gelesen, mit dem consolen befehl "set Clattpath=[...]" kann man das zwar machen (ist dann für die Sitzung erledigt), aber muss es jedes mal neu machen. Wenn man es in die Umgebungsvariablen einfügt, hat man das Problem nicht, dass es jedes mal neu gemacht werden muss. 

Was ist wohl warscheinlich: Hatte ich einen Tippfehler im Classpath, oder war es der Neustart ? (mit anderen Worten, ist ein Neustart nötig, um Classpath-änderungen zu aktivieren?)


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2010)

Schwer zu sagen. Mach vielleicht jetzt absichtlich mal einen Tippfehler. Wenn's dann trotzdem noch geht, dann lag's wohl am Neustart.


----------



## KYL3R (28. Mrz 2010)

Gut, kompilieren klappt jetzt, nur das Ausführen macht mir jetzt Schwierigkeiten :[ 

"Zum Ausführen kannst du die JIntellitype dll in dein Projektverzeichnis oder nach C:\WINDOWS\system32 kopieren."
-> Hab ich einfach beides gemacht, kann ja nicht schaden, oder ?

Dennoch geht es nicht. Er sagt mir jedes Mal "Could not find the main Class JIntellitypeTester - programm will exit." -> Ich hab eines dieser Beispiele, welches auch funktioniert, da muss ich "java -cp ./classes com.melloware.JIntellitypeTester" in die konsole eingeben, wenn ich im ordner \jintellitype-example bin, [classes, com, melloware kommen darunter.] 
-> -cp gibt doch den Classpath an, 1. brauche ich das, wenn ich den unter Umgebungsvariablen habe ? und 2. wieso funktioniert das bereits kompilierte programm nicht, wenn ich es so mache:
"JIntellitypeTester.java" liegt in Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Kai\Eigene Dateien\Java\Global hotkeys".
-Wird über die konsole mit Javac kompiliert, 3 klassen werden dabei erstellt:

"JIntellitypeTester$1.class"
"JIntellitypeTester$2.class"
"JIntellitypeTester.class"

Nun will ich wie sonst gewohnt per [javac -cp . JIntellitypeTester]  ausführen, und ich bekomme den eben genannten Fehler, wie kann er denn die Klasse NICHT finden, wenn sie vor seiner Nase liegt ? In dem Beispiel sind es 3 Unterordner, die sind nicht nötig, sofern das Projekt nicht zu groß und unübersichtlich wird, oder ? sprich : reine Ordnungssache.

Ich bin etwas ratlos... Sobald ich eine datei kompilieren und ausführen kann, würde ich ja die für mich passende datei schreiben können, aber wenn nichtmal das Beispiel funktioniert, suche ich mich bei meinen datein schwarz nach Fehlern. xD


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2010)

Vermutlich passt die "package" Anweisung zu Beginn der java Datei nicht zu deiner Ordnerstruktur.


----------



## KYL3R (28. Mrz 2010)

Hm, das kann sein, mich wundert nur, wieso er dann überhaupt kompiliert...


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2010)

Du hast doch sicher irgendein simples Programm, das funktioniert (egal was es genau macht). Kopier den JIntellitypeTester einfach in den selben Ordner und verpasse ihm die "package" Anweisung, die auch dein funktionierendes Programm hat. Dann muss es funktionieren. Zumindest kann er nicht mehr sagen "Could not find the main Class JIntellitypeTester", sonst müsste er das gleiche auch bei deinem funktionierenden Programm sagen.


----------



## KYL3R (28. Mrz 2010)

Ich hoffe sie haben noch ein wenig Geduld mit mir. Ich hab ein Beispiel, welches funktioniert, allerdings bisher nur in eclipse. Ich will aber erstmal ohne Eclipse arbeiten, um zu verstehen, was Eclipse eigentlich macht.

Ich habe das Beispiel aus diesem Beitrag genommen :
Melloware Forums &bull; View topic - Working example

Wie dort beschrieben in Eclipse importiert funktioniert alles. Was muss ich jedoch tun, wenn ich mit der Konsole allein arbeiten möchte ? Ich bin intuitiv zum Ordner navigiert, in dem sich die hauptklasse befindet, dann in die Konsole den Befehl :
java -cp . JIntellitypeTester  
eingegeben, aber ich bekomme den gleichen error wie immer. *verwirrt*


----------



## KYL3R (29. Mrz 2010)

Also, ich habe nun wie empfohlen den Inhalt der Beispieldatei in eine meiner funktionierenden simplen Datein geschrieben. Ich hatte anfänglich 44 Error, dann ein paar Datein verschoben, jetzt nur noch 4. Diese hängen soweit ich das überblicke alle zusammen.

package org.apache.commons.logging does not exist

-> es müsste einen Ordner namens "org" und einen namens "apache" usw. geben oder ? Ich hab den ganzen kram aus dem Maven ordner in meinen Projektordner kopiert, weiterhin 4 error. Oder liegen commons und so weiter in einer jar ?


----------

